# kernel-panic/freeze beim Booten…hinweis auf Hardwareproblem?

## TheSmallOne

Hi,

ich habe hier ein kleines Problem. Beim Booten friert mir öfters mal der Kernel ein. Die letzte ausgegebene Meldung bezieht sich dann meist auf die Festplatte, bzw. die nächste, die erscheinen sollte müsste die für den USB-Cardreader sein. Gelegentlich kommt es auch vor, dass der Kernel nicht bloß einfriert sondern komplett abschmiert (kernel panic).

Das interessante ist, dass ich dieses Problem meistens nur beim ersten Booten nach dem Einschalten habe. Drücke ich dann die Resettaste, funktioniert der zweite Anlauf fast immer. Nur selten muss ich es ein drittes Mal probieren…

Da es letztlich doch klappt ist das Problem eigentlich eher nervig als tragisch, aber ich wäre es schon recht gerne los, zumal ich sowas wie WOL so nicht verwenden kann.

Außerdem bin ich mir unsicher, ob das Problem nicht vielleicht auf irgendein Hardware-Problem hindeuted, welches sich womöglich verschlimmert, wenn man nicht rechtzeitig gegensteuert.

Achja, zur Zeit verwende ich Kernel 2.6.39.1 (vanilla) auf einem AMD 64-bit System.

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm Probleme mit Kaltstarts?... Hört sich so ein bisschen nach Kondesatoren an...

Wie sehen denn die aus?

Ansonsten...

----------

## TheSmallOne

Also für mich als Laien sehen die Dinger in Ordnung aus…

----------

## Max Steel

Sobald sie eine Wölbung haben verändert sich ihr Wert (ihre Ladung wird kleiner bis zum Kurzschluss, dann platzen sie).

Als nächstes: RAM?

----------

## Treborius

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe hier ein kleines Problem. Beim Booten friert mir öfters mal der Kernel ein. Die letzte ausgegebene Meldung bezieht sich dann meist auf die Festplatte, bzw. die nächste, die erscheinen sollte müsste die für den USB-Cardreader sein. Gelegentlich kommt es auch vor, dass der Kernel nicht bloß einfriert sondern komplett abschmiert (kernel panic).
> 
> 

 

vielleicht die meldungen mal posten?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Wie schaut es aus mit dem Parallelstart? Vielleicht verhakt sich da auch etwas. Andernfalls probiere doch einen älteren Kernel von dem du sicher bist das er dieses Problem noch nicht hatte.

Deine Festplatten sind auch eindeutig adressiert  oder kann sich da etwas verschieben?

----------

## Josef.95

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> .... Beim Booten friert mir öfters mal der Kernel ein. Die letzte ausgegebene Meldung bezieht sich dann meist auf die Festplatte, bzw. die nächste, die erscheinen sollte müsste die für den USB-Cardreader sein. Gelegentlich kommt es auch vor, dass der Kernel nicht bloß einfriert sondern komplett abschmiert (kernel panic).
> 
> .....

 

Hmm.., könnte es eventuell das hier vorgestellte Kernel Patch Problem bez. USB Platten sein? --> [Nicht angucken! Weitergehen!] USB-Sticks legen System lahm  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> zur Zeit verwende ich Kernel 2.6.39.1 (vanilla) auf einem AMD 64-bit System.

  teste das ganze doch mal mit den aktuellen =gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r3 da sollte der erwähnte Patch schon mit bei sein.

----------

## Necoro

Ich weiß, dass das alles wie Stochern im Nebel ist, aber bei mir war ein in die Jahre gekommenes Netzteil Schuld an einem ähnlichen Problem. Das scheint wohl beim Kaltstart nicht immer sofort stabile Spannungen o.ä. bereit gestellt zu haben (hab von E-Technik leider gar keine Ahnung ^^).

----------

